# Long Nails



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If you guys knew someone whose dogs' nails are ridiculously long, how would
you address the situation? Would you even say anything? Why or why not?
An acquaintance of mine has 5 Chis, all of them have nails like Edward
Scissorhands. This person is SUPER sweet, but spoils her dogs in all the wrong
ways imo. By for example spending thousands of dollars on their outfits, yet
never taking them to be groomed, trained, or even walked! I understand that
from one point of view it is none of my business, but I take animal welfare to
heart, and to me this is a form of serious neglect. I already found a nice, soft
way to address this, I did that by offering to cut all of her dogs' nails free of
charge, saying I needed grooming experience/practice, even though in reality
this is not an area in which I need practice. Now a few weeks later I see pics
of the dogs, again with crazy long nails. I don't know what to do. Do you guys
think it's rude to just straight up educate her on the importance of regular
grooming? Or should I just keep it shut? I have strong beliefs when it comes
to animal welfare, and am used to saying what's on my mind, so I didn't really
need to think it over until hubby pointed out that it might damage our
relationship or make things awkward between her & I. I personally think
someone should speak up for those pups, their owner is not a bad person, just
has messed up priorities when it comes to pets, and perhaps is a little
ignorant when it comes to their well-being. Trimmed nails are necessary for
dogs' safety and comfort. "Long term overgrowth can cause difficulty with
walking, pain and soreness and eventually contribute to the development of
arthritis." So by me saying something to her, it should technically look good
since I'm looking out for her pack...no? 

Hope I don't come off as a butt to you all, oh darn why did I have to go and open my big mouth,lol!

I appreciate your input! Spanks!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's one of those situations where I would probably not say anything.
As awful as that sounds and I realize you probably did not want to hear that, they are her dogs and while we all have our "own" ideas about what constitutes proper care this borders on being the same kind of situation as giving parenting advice to another parent unsolicited .. kwim?

It's bound to cause harsh feelings, and you already offered to cut the nails for her once, and she clearly ignored you.
While it can cause problems yes.. it's not a life threatening situation by any stretch (as awful as long nails look, lol pet peeve of mine)
She has demonstrated that she does not personally feel the same way you do about the nail situation.

You and I may be the sort who will tend to all grooming needs and obsess over other things, whereas some people feed old roy dog food and buy 200 dollar dog beds, there are ALL kinds of people.

It's just one of these things I think 
I'm not certain it could actually be deemed neglect, The dogs ARE being fed and sheltered and watered and they are not living outdoors year round or in dirty conditions right? (have to ask one never knows) Have they ever been to a vet?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe you could show her the information you came across about the dangers of long nails? You could say it is something new you learned, and that now you will be cutting your own dogs nails more often because of it. Maybe she will then decide her dogs nails need to be trimmed regularly.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I would offer her free nail cutting etc. say as friends thats what I do. 

That way you don't have to feel guilty and puppies get their nails done ;p


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

mooberry said:


> I think I would offer her free nail cutting etc. say as friends thats what I do.
> 
> That way you don't have to feel guilty and puppies get their nails done ;p


I think she had already tried that approach and it fell upon deaf ears


----------



## LowClassCC (Oct 23, 2011)

i would have done what you did but also offered to show her how so that she could do it herself. and while showing her it is the perfect time to explain. now since you just done it for her that moment is passed. 

if you feel strongly about helping but still want to do it in a nice polite way i have an idea. you said she likes to spoil her dogs. so lets look at this from a different angle. a lot of women enjoy spoiling themselves with spa days, or something along that lines. (please don't all you women bash me for once over that comment.) anyway why not host a puppy pampering party or what ever there cute name for it that you can come up with. you can invite her and maybe a couple others to bring their dogs as well. 

as for the party treat the dogs as kings and queens would be treated. do their hair with a bath and conditioner, brush their teeth, nails, and even doggy safe perfume. you can even run to the fabric store and pick up stuff to make the girls pretty bows and scarves for the boys. doggie massage is not out of the question ether because it is a great way to relax the dogs. after they are all primped and proper take them for a walk around the local park or somewhere public to show them off. 

also make up little doggy bags for each dog which contain an extra bow or scarf, treat and tooth brushes. also for the owners that come have goodie bags for them also with nail clippers, combs and whatever else you think they might like. 

as an added touch for the party you could also bake some doggy safe cupcakes for the pups and some people cupcakes for the people. 

you can all work together when grooming the dogs and show them how easy and quick things like clipping nails can be. and the entire time everyone will have fun. 

that's what i would do personally with the addition of individual photo shoots of each dog after. we have been told by more than a few of our friends they we take better care of our animals than they do their own kids. what can i say i am a sucker for spoiling pups/dogs.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nails are a big thing with me also. I feel your "pain!" I cringe when I can hear my dogs nails on the floor. Although Angel has pretty long quick! But I ground them anyway, even if it is just a little bit.
But yeah, some people just don't have the same priorities!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,
thank you for your replies!  


_Kitty_, I understand exactly what you are saying, and this is why I'm hesitant
to speak with her about this issue. I did cut the pups' nails that one time
however. And was planning to tell her about the advantages of regular nail
trimming. But when she came to pick up her dogs she was in a big rush, she
just found out some bad news and was in and out of my place in 30 seconds
without even coming inside, so I didn't get a chance to speak with her about
anything. 

As for other aspects of the dogs' life, they are being fed, the living conditions
are not great considering none of the 5 are ever walked so the house is full of
urine and feces, as for seeing a vet I don't know 100%, she says she has a
vet that comes over to her house. But none of her dogs have rabies or city
tags, so who knows. Her neighbor is already at war with her because the dogs
bark all day. So I've been trying to help her in that area for a while, by giving
her advice when she would complain about her dogs causing her problems and
damage by barking, chewing or peeing/pooping indoors, but she doesn't take
my advice. Seems like I'm just a person to complain to. 

_Missy_, that is exactly what I wanted to do, until hubby voiced his opinion on
the subject. It made me think twice.

_Kelsey_, I did that already once. But now a few weeks later, we are back at
square one. 

_LowClassCC_, your idea is so fun and creative, unfortunately I'm in the midst of
a move, I just finished selling all of my furniture and my place is full of boxes.
So no nail parties for now.

_Cindy_, thanks for understanding. You know it's one thing when the nails are a
little long, but a whole other issue when it is clearly uncomfortable for the
dogs.



Thanks again ladies! I decided to try and offer her free nail trimming again, called her twice today, but there was no answer. :dontknow:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess I'm a really blunt person... but whenever I first meet or see a dog like that the first thing I say is "Oh my god your nails are so long!!" Not in an "I'm accusing you of being horrible" way but just expressing surprise. Most of the time they reply with "Yeah, she hates getting them done," or "She bites when we take her to the vet," etc. and they usually offer some kind of reason; to which it opens up the opportunity for me to offer some kind of advice. I don't think I've known any owner who took it personally though, they're usually just grateful that someone is offering to help.
One of my weird aspects with OCD is that I compulsively tell the truth to people who mean something to me. It's just a part of responsibility OCD where I feel I have to be honest or I'm being a terrible person. When in turn I realize it's kind of counterproductive as there have been times where I've said things that come off hurtful. But I'm that person where if there is some kind of "elephant in the room" that nobody's addressing; I don't hide it well... 
In your case though it almost sounds honestly more like denial on her part. If you've already offered and done it; and she still doesn't grasp that they're too long I wouldn't know what to do. Is this someone that you can sit down and talk with about it? Starting off by saying you don't want her to take it offensively but you're worried that someone might complain or report her after seeing the nails (not entirely likely I know, but it's a good ice breaker); and since YOU know she spoils them and how well she takes care of them, that you're on her side and would like to do them regularly of her or as others have said, show her how to. That way it just seems like you're the caring friend who's looking out for her; rather than someone who's trying to hurt her feelings.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am like KittynKahlua (blunt)~ I had a g/f who had a small dog named Garth who was a Pom. She loved Garth to bits but Garth came to the office one day and his nails actually had grown so long they were curled under and he was walking funny ~ like a prancing show pony. Which don't get me wrong a prancing high stepping pony is cool to see but on a dog because of neglect, fear, or the caretaker not knowing, not so much. My heart sank & I explained to my friend ~ that's just not cool and then went to PetSmart purchased nail trimmers came back and even though she was afraid I would nip the quick Garth got a much needed pedi. From that point on it was easy street ~ when they grew I trimmed and Garth's Show Pony Days were just a bad memory. It boiled down to she was afraid to have them clipped and the dog was suffering because of it. It's so easily rectified there just is no reason to ignore the situation. For me if its the dogs health or someone's "feelings" dog's health trumps every single time. That's easy for me to say though because of how I am ~ some folks would have a more difficult time dealing with it though and I can see that too. 

Good luck I hope you are able to get through to her she really does need to clippity do dah...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kat and DKT113, thank you both for your replies! I agree with you both.

Kat, I am not friends with this lady, she is just an acquaintance, and I am not
at all worried that someone might report her, actually her neighbor already
did(for the barking and the fact that she is over the legal dog limit), yet
nothing was done. Keep in mind I'm in Quebec, this is one of the worst places
when it comes to animal welfare protection. The reason hubby worries it might
cause friction is because of business. This is an important contact to have at
the moment. I do not know her too well, and we definitely don't do lunch so
to speak. I personally though care more about these poor pups than keeping
her as a valuable contact, this is why I've been trying to reach her today. I
want to offer once more to do her dogs' nails, and speak with her once she
comes to get them back. If that upsets her than it's too bad, but so be it. Oh
and off topic, I'm sorry to hear you have OCD as well. I hope it isn't as severe
as mine, I've had this awful disease since I was about 8 years old, it's not fun
that's for sure.

And DKT113, welcome to the forum! I like you already!  lol
Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed for resolve, keep us posted.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah... I'd assumed she was a friend. Hmm, I don't know then; I think if it might potentially have repercussions with hubbys business deal... may not be worth it. I guess it depends on how the dogs are otherwise... you said she'd been reported prior but are the nails the only problem with her dogs? Or does she neglect them in other ways?? I guess you could put in a complaint but if her neighbor did and nothing happened.. that kinda puts you in a pickle. =( Doesn't do any good if the authorities won't back you up... I hope the situation manages to resolve itself somehow.
And my OCD sucks.. I've only just started what I can confidently call "recovery" now after learning about and practicing some of the behavioral techniques taught by Dr Phillipson. He's my hero. <3 Been a few weeks now and the spikes are still there but I'm doing great so far at "accepting" them. It's like a huge weight of my shoulders. 
Except now I have to deal with real issues, lmao. I'm just used to the hypothetical problems... I haven't a clue how to handle things in real life yet. =P


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

KittynKahlua said:


> Doesn't do any good if the authorities won't back you up... I hope the situation manages to resolve itself somehow.


She's in Quebec the puppy mill capital of Canada.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

KittyD said:


> She's in Quebec the puppy mill capital of Canada.


True I am NOT proud of them being part of Canada in that aspect


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

That's sad..  I can't offer much advice, but long nails on dogs is a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. I keep my girls' nails short by grinding them. Can't stand long nails..


----------

